# Couple of times



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm new to the forums, and wanted to share a couple of times a concealed weapon saved my life or at least my property. 

"In 2006 As I was walking to my apartment in Long Beach, CA at about 0430, I could feel someone was behind me, I took a peek and saw three men following me, I figured they were just heading home. I was wrong, as I approached my door, I could still "feel" them behind me. One of them as I turned around at my door stated "give me your wallet and phone white boy", well, what he thought was a phone holder was the bottom of my holster holding my S&W 915. I turned and said "okay, it's yours" I pulled my wallet out tossed it on the ground at their feet as one went to pick it up I said "i'm getting my phone now just leave me alone, please and I won't say anything." then another one stated "that's right you won't." and I had a feeling that they were going to probably do something to me after I gave them this "phone" so I pulled out my pistol, told them to get the *uck back! and they backed up and left, I called the police who took an hour to respond, I filed a report with them."

Second
"in late 2007, about 1230 I was driving to work (now living in NM) I was at a stoplight. A vagrant man came up to my window from the center island with a shopping cart. My window was down and he asked me for some change, I was digging around for change and found about 3 dollars in quarters. I said this is all I had, as it was, I only usually carry a bank card. He then had the gall to ask me if I could go to the ATM to get some cash for him. I stated "uhh, no" I looked at the light, thinking this must have been the longest light in Santa Fe. I rolled up my window saying sorry man. He left to his shopping cart, I watched in my rear view mirror and to my suprise, he came back to my care on the passenger side with a metal pipe of some sort. He then proceeded to hit my windshield at which time I drew my pistol and opened the door and told him he's a dead man if he keeps doing that. He dropped the pipe and ran, I then phoned the police who responded with an amazing 1 minute later code 3 too! I filed a report and my insurance would cover the window. Thank God." 

Thanks for reading I'd like to hear some of your stories if you have any.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Welcome to life in "Strong Beach", CA... Where soon, you'll have to pply for a permit to buy ammo...

Just build a wall around it, and move.

JW


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

No kidding Jeff, that's part of the reason why I joined the Army and left Cali. I know reside in NM, which, I have a feeling sometime down the road once Richardson leaves will start following California's foot steps, at which time I'll move to Texas.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome from dowm in the swamp. Enjoy. :smt1099


----------



## khellandros66 (Oct 1, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> Welcome to life in "Strong Beach", CA... Where soon, you'll have to pply for a permit to buy ammo...
> 
> Just build a wall around it, and move.
> 
> JW


That right there is why no money, no family and I mean nothing will get me to live there period... I plan on living in Norfolk someday in the next 12-18 months same sun, nice beaches, and safer streets since CCW is a shall issue there.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

That's why we carry- so we don't go through life defensless.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I'll let you know regarding my long beach story, I was not a CCW holder, and was questioned by a cop who was a friend of the family. He said why do you carry do you think a or b is going to happen. He was patronizing me, and I said yes and mentioned the supreme court ruling where it is not the police's job to protect you or me individually it is solely up to you the individual. And I told him this, and have said it many times, "I'd rather be tried by 12 than carried by 6." EDIT* but now I'm a lawfull CCW holder. And please I do not advocate breaking the law and never would.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

I had a road rage incident wherby the idiot jumped out of his car at a stop light and started hitting my side window with the heel of his hand. I pulled a 38 and laid it down on the seat. He hollered "What are you going to do shoot me" and turned around and went back to his car. The light changed and I went on my way and didn't see him again. I'm guessing he wasn't so quick to jump out of his car the next time.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Kyle1337 said:


> I'll let you know regarding my long beach story, I was not a CCW holder, and was questioned by a cop who was a friend of the family. He said why do you carry do you think a or b is going to happen. He was patronizing me, and I said yes and mentioned the supreme court ruling where it is not the police's job to protect you or me individually it is solely up to you the individual. And I told him this, and have said it many times, "I'd rather be tried by 12 than carried by 6." EDIT* but now I'm a lawfull CCW holder. And please I do not advocate breaking the law and never would.


I was wondering about the legality of you carrying. You're right though-"I'd rather be tried by 12 than carried by 6.".


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

tnoisaw said:


> I was wondering about the legality of you carrying. You're right though-"I'd rather be tried by 12 than carried by 6.".


You know, if I didn't live in the ghetto of Long Beach at the time, I probably wouldn't have carried. But, money was an issue at the time and I found a studio apartment on 4th st and Los Alamitos, for those of you that know the area. It's gang ridden, but I was single so I didn't mind too much and it was 800 a month. Just to give you an idea of the real estate and economy out there as well.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Once again, we DO NOT entertain discussions of criminal activity on this forum!

Thread closed.


----------

